# Configuring Lightroom for use with a stylus



## N0nca (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,
First of all, sorry for bad english, I'm a French student... 

I am a beginner in photography and I work with my friend who is intermediate.

I bought for us a new monitor, a touchscreen, to use lightroom more confortably.
It's the iiyama ProLite T2452MTS-B5.
I have a good computer, with Windows 8.1, 16 Gb RAM, 1 To SSD only for the OS and my applications (which are, in fact, just lightroom and photoshop), 1 To HDD for my pictures (and I backup them  to a NAS) and an Intel Core i7. I have an NVIDIA 720m as a graphic card.

The touchscreen works perfectly but, the pen isn't convenient at all. It's small, but the tip is big, and I cannot use it properly. When I want to use the brush, it behaves like a mouse and move the picture instead of applying the brush ! (I hope it's clear for everyone )

I'd like to find a pen with buttons, so when I don't press the button it moves the photo, and when I press it activates the brush. I've spent hours looking for that, asked iiyama on Twitter, but found nothing compatible with my monitor (I've tried a Surface Pen, but the Bluetooth doesn't paired). 

So, I would like to know if some of you knows a tip to configure Lightroom to be used with my pen...
Because I don't want to buy a all-in-one PC, I love my computer and my screen...

My version of Lightroom is 6 CC.

Thank you very much, I hope my English is ok.

Regards,
N0nca.


----------



## Cerianthus (Aug 29, 2017)

Is it not just a setting in the pen/ driver? It looks like it is configured as a mouse. LR will not have settings for this. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## N0nca (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Cerianthus,
Thanks for your reply. 

When I go to the pen settings into the Control Panel, I don't have many useful settings...
I put some screenshots of what I have(but, it's in French, sorry).
As there is nothing about what I want, I thought it's specific to Lightroom and there might be a setting in the soft... 

And my driver for the monitor is up-to-date.

Maybe other people are in the same case ? Looks like I am the only one who has a iiyama touchscreen lol 

Have a nice evening,
Regards


----------



## Gnits (Aug 29, 2017)

While troubleshooting issues with my Wacom pen I came across many cases where there seemed to be a conflict between Windows touch screen functionality and the use of pens such as that from Wacom. There is specific settings in Photoshop to support pressure sensitive parameters associated with certain pens, but none to my knowledge in Lr.


----------



## N0nca (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello Gnits,
Thanks for your reply,

Maybe it comes from the version of Windows ? I'll try with a 10.
If there is this setting in Photoshop, I'm gonna try to ask Adobe directly.

I will tell you if they answer me.

Regards


----------



## Cerianthus (Aug 30, 2017)

your english is better then my french, but i know some. Appouer longement does mean push and keep pushing with your pen ? that is set up to be a right click, and hold. you would want that as a left click. if i just use a mouse with the brush tool, you use the left click...


----------



## Gnits (Aug 30, 2017)

Here are buttons in Photoshop Brush options which can be used to influence the behaviour of a brush tool.  These work with Wacom tablet/brushes, but I am not sure how they behave with other hardware. These buttons appear across the top of the screen when you select the brush tool.





While these exist in Photoshop .... there is no equivalent in Lr..... so you are dependent on the operating system to determine device input/output behaviour.


----------



## N0nca (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Cerianthus and Gnits,
You're right, "Appuyer longuement" is keep pushing. I remember trying to set it up, but it didn't work. But I'm not sure what I did, so I'm gonna have a look at it this evening.
Thanks 

I asked Adobe, they ask me some questions about my hardware. I'm waiting for their reply, but apparently it could be the manufcaturer which isn't supported or optimized for Lightroom or Photoshop... 

I hope there will be some news tonight ! 
Thanks for your reply

Regards


----------



## N0nca (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I don't have any reply from Adobe, so I tried to configure from the control panel.
Unfortunately the settings were empty... :(
If you want a little translation => The box checked is to active this mode. So I just have to do a right clic or nothing if I keep pushing. 
Then the other things are the speed of time to push to activate the right clic, and how long do the right clic is during, etc... But I don't care !

I wondered if there is a pen with, for example, a bluetooth receptor to make it universal ?
As Adobe didn't answer me, I think they don't have a solution for me and it sucks 

I keep hoping !!!

Thank you all

Regards


----------

